# Adding a Wooden Patio Cover to "L" shaped house



## meppwc (Sep 10, 2012)

I want to add a gable roof type wooden patio cover to the L shaped portion of my house. The problem is how to tie the two existing gable roofs into the new one and how to handle rain drainage (guttering) on the left side. I have added a picture of the house.

Note, I want the new patio roof to extend slightly beyond the concrete patio

Any diagrams and rain solutions greatly appreciated.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a near impossible situation going on there to add a roof to that area.
It's been discussed here many times.
Yours has added issues because of the sky lights.
Adding your location to your profile would be a big help to come up with suggestions that may work in your area.
Just go to quick links to edit your profile.


----------



## meppwc (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Joecaption.............I have added my location to my profile.

Now that we have ruled out a patio cover I guess my only options are a pergula or some sort of awning............any other ideas?


----------



## meppwc (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Joecaption
A friend came up with what may be the solution to my problem
Build a detached cover...........
Needless to say because of the skylights, the height would be equal to the height of the existing gables, but i don't see that as a problem.
The ends of the new cover would extend over the existing roof. 
On the left side, rain water on the new structure would flow down on to the existing roof and into the existing gutter. .........and then on the right side I would add a gutter and connect it into the existing gutter.
The only drawback I can see is I would need a post in the corner the existing patio.

Do you have any thoughts on this solution?
Hopefully you understand what I have tried to explain


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I suppose you could just cricket in the dead valley between the two gables.

Andy.


----------



## meppwc (Sep 10, 2012)

This is a great idea and the solution that I need................Is there a name for this type of roof?
Also, i am assuming that as long as I keep the peak of the roof under the skylights I will be ok..............i am not the carpenter, my brother is.


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

meppwc said:


> Hi Joecaption
> A friend came up with what may be the solution to my problem
> Build a detached cover...........
> Needless to say because of the skylights, the height would be equal to the height of the existing gables, but i don't see that as a problem.
> ...



This would work if you were in a southern state. But in the winter it would cause alot of issues with ice damns. Maybe you could built it with a thick black canvas and you would remove every winter.


----------

